# Celeste and Meteor Shower! Closed



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Hi, We have a meteor shower and Celeste is on our island! Let me know if you want to drop by and I'll DM you the dodo code. There is no entry fee Also shops are open and it’s Renee’s Birthday! Feel free to explore. Please don’t pick our flowers.
Thanks!


----------



## Rize (May 28, 2020)

Hii yes pls! ^^


----------



## djc3791 (May 28, 2020)

I'd love to come over and get my daily from Celeste!

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## Minou (May 28, 2020)

would like to come also please thanks!!


----------



## Sami913 (May 28, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo, I would love to visit if possible


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Sure I will send the dodo shortly limiting to 4 friends at a time


----------



## Treeleaf (May 28, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## Bloobloop (May 28, 2020)

i’d love to come by!


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Sure I will send code shortly limiting to 4 friends

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

You’re next


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 28, 2020)

Yes please when there’s space


----------



## azurill (May 28, 2020)

Hello , if your still open may I please visit .


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Noushky_poushky said:


> Yes please when there’s space


You’re next


----------



## azurill (May 28, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## tigris713 (May 28, 2020)

May I come when there's space?


----------



## GDarling (May 28, 2020)

Hi Id like to visit if possible ^^


----------



## samticore (May 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit! LMK if there's any tips you're looking for or if you have a wishlist


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Sure I’ll send you a dodo code shortly no tips needed. By chance you have red toaster and mixer that I can catalog?


----------



## samticore (May 28, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Sure I’ll send you a dodo code shortly no tips needed. By chance you have red toaster and mixer that I can catalog?


Unfortunately no!


----------



## Luigibro (May 28, 2020)

Hey i would like to visit. Maybe i can water some flowers!


----------



## kyasarin (May 28, 2020)

I'd love to come if there's space


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Luigibro said:


> Hey i would like to visit. Maybe i can water some flowers!


Sure I’ll send code shortly

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



kyasarin said:


> I'd love to come if there's space


Sure I’ll send you dodo code shortly!


----------



## grah (May 28, 2020)

I'd love to come too!!


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)

i would love to come, please! if you want any hybrids as tip - just let me know two colors and i can snag some


----------



## Aronthaer (May 28, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come!


----------



## elizarose (May 28, 2020)

I would love to pop by if this is still open!


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Sure I’ll send code over shortly


----------



## Mil (May 28, 2020)

Would love to visit Celeste and catch some stars if possible


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 28, 2020)

I’d love to stop in! Do you by chance need any DIY? If you look at my diy post and I have anything you need, I’ll give it to you as compensation! (I know you said no entry fee but I’d like to bring something if I can!)


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 28, 2020)

I'd like to stop by if this is still going, ty!


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

I’ll send code shortly you are 3rd in line


----------



## Aronthaer (May 28, 2020)

Buffi said:


> I’ll send code shortly you are 3rd in line



Just PM me when you're ready, no rush  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Just sent it

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Melissanoelle said:


> I’d love to stop in! Do you by chance need any DIY? If you look at my diy post and I have anything you need, I’ll give it to you as compensation! (I know you said no entry fee but I’d like to bring something if I can!)


No thank you not even sure what I need haha


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 28, 2020)

If you're still open, I would like to visit :3


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 28, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Just sent it
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Lol okay :3 I appreciate you letting me stop in! No rush


----------



## Buffi (May 28, 2020)

Thank you all for coming to our island!


----------

